# March Goose Call Giveaway!



## nodakoutdoors.com

March 1st is the 3-year anniversary of Nodak Outdoors and Fox & Pfortmiller have donated their newest goose call prototype to be given away here at Nodak Outdoors.

They're very excited about this new call and what it'll bring. Heck, it's so new even I haven't seen it! (although mine will come in the mail this week...can't wait.  )

It's supposed to be very loud and very versatile. In other words, a very goosey call.

If you've blown or own any of the Fox & Pfortmiller calls, than you know it's of the highest quality and custom made.

This contest will run the month of March, and to enter, all you have to do is reply to this and thank Fox & Pfortmiller for another generous donation to Nodak Outdoors. I will chose 10 finalists, and the NASDAQ closing will decide the winner.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Field Hunter

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller.


----------



## Canada_Hunter

thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for another great Giveaway


----------



## waterwolf

Thanks for your support Fox & Pfortmiller


----------



## Bob Kellam

Thanks for the support! Guys Great Calls!! Great Guys!!!

Congratulations to Chris on the Anniversary!!!!!!!!!

later
Bob


----------



## Gary Bottger

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller way to support an outstanding site.


----------



## 4tule

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller. :beer:


----------



## Goosepride

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller!


----------



## Squeeker

Thanks to Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting the site!


----------



## Slider_01

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller!!!!!!!!!!!

I will look forward to hearing the reports on the new call sounds!

Slider


----------



## Brett B

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller! Another call on the lanyard can never a hurt a guy! I hope its a successful call for all of you!! :beer:


----------



## djleye

Thanks F & P.......We appreciate your support!!!!!


----------



## KEN W

Thanks F and P.

Wow....4 years already.


----------



## The Norseman

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for another generous donation to Nodak Outdoors.

Your continued support is what makes Nodak Outdoors so great.

I will make it a point to advertise for you to all my friends.

Also Mr. Hustad, congrates for 4 great years of this idea and dream for
such a wonderful Web Site, Nodak Outdoors.

Thank you.

:wink:


----------



## J.D.

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller........Count me in!


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Thanks for your support Fox & Pfortmiller.


----------



## WARDEN247

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller. Maybe I have a chance this go around. Can't wait to blow the new call.


----------



## Drew Willemsen

thanks for the chance!!!


----------



## jamartinmg2

Thanks, Fox & Pfortmiller!


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr

Thank you Mr. fox and Pfortmiller! :beer:


----------



## Pluckem

thanks Fox and Pfortmiller.


----------



## fishhook

Fox & Pfortmiller rocks!!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors. :beer:

And thanks to Fox & Pfortmiller!! :beer:


----------



## rick11

Thanks alot Fox & Pfortmiller!


----------



## Dan_Mohn

Thank you Fox & Pfortmiller!!!!!!!


----------



## backwater

Thanks F & P


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

I'm in!!


----------



## jmmshadow

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller. sign me up.


----------



## mallardhunter

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller, put me in :beer:


----------



## woodie1

HONK thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## faithsdave

Thanks so much.


----------



## Shu

*Fox & Pfortmiller* - thanks for being a sponsor


----------



## GooseBuster3

THANKS GUYS!!1


----------



## muzzy

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller.


----------



## sierra03

Thank you Fox & Pfortmiller for the chance to win a great call!


----------



## DuckBuster

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller!


----------



## cgreeny

Thanks F & P. Im in on this.


----------



## snow chaser

thanks to fox & pfortmiller calls for the donation to nodak outdoors,
and once again happy anniversary you guys are great :bartime: 
snow chaser


----------



## RWHONKER

Thanks F & P. Congratulations Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## BenelliBlaster

Thanks for your continued sponsorship and look forward to celebrating many more years of success. Count me in!


----------



## Nate P

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller.


----------



## goose nuker

hey thanks Fox & Pfortmiller calls for the great giveaway, don't own one but sure would like to. keep callin' I'll keep shootin'


----------



## wiscokid

:beer: THANKS!!!!! Fox&Pfortmiller. Hunt smart Hunt safe.


----------



## Scraper

Thanks for the support!


----------



## qwakwhaker883

Thanks Fox andPfortmiller!! :beer: 
sign me up Chris


----------



## The Dogger

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller.


----------



## Springer

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller. I could use a real call. As I don't own any yet.


----------



## goose_slayer

thanks alot F&P for all that youve done for us . COUNT ME IN PLEASE


----------



## d wiz

Thanks F & P!


----------



## yotebuster

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller!


----------



## fungalsnowgoose

Thanks F and P.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Thanks Fox! Happy Anniversary Thanks Chris!


----------



## turkishgold11

Thank Fox and Pfortmiller for supporting a great site. And a thanks to Chris for the chance at a great call.


----------



## buckseye

Is this actually another one?? Cool.... thanks Fox and Phortmiller.


----------



## Chris Benson

Cool, I need a goose call, please count me in. thanks alot Fox and Phortmiller


----------



## Lance Pardee

thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for another generous donation to Nodak Outdoors


----------



## Decoyer

Thanks Fox andPfortmiller!!


----------



## tumblebuck

Thanks for your support Fox & Pfortmiller!


----------



## hoosier dhr

Cant wait to here the new call
Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller


----------



## Snow Hunter

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for the great giveaway.


----------



## SBEIIstyle

Thanks Fox&Pfortmiller for the suport :beer:


----------



## Flick

Thanks F and P


----------



## rackmaster

Thank you Fox&Pfortmiller!


----------



## quackattack

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller!!
Sign me up!

:beer:


----------



## bioman

Count me in and thanks Fox and Pfortmiller for supporting Nodak outdoors (although I liked the odds better when there were a lot fewer members on the site :lol


----------



## win300us

I'de like A chance at that call and thanks Fox and Pfortmiller


----------



## Splake

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller!


----------



## JuvyPimp

throw me in the pot

thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for the donations :beer:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Happy anniversary Nodak Outdoors, and thank-you Fox and Pfortmiller for your generous donation.


----------



## duck991

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller for your donation to nodak outdoors! I am so excited i think i am going to uke:


----------



## Ryan_Todd

thanks fox and pfortmiller! count me in


----------



## Capt. Kevin

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller


----------



## gaddy getter

thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for your generous donation to Nodak Outdoors.....you guys rock :beer:


----------



## win4win

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller and thanks Chris!


----------



## Goose Bandit

please count me in, thank you for the chance Fox and PFortmiller, and congrats Chris, on a great site. thank you

Matt


----------



## FLOYD

Thanks F & P!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Thanks I want in... :beer:


----------



## grizzly

THANX F AND P


----------



## dunkonu

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller and happy anniversary Nodak Outdoors


----------



## spoiler92

thanks to fox & pfortmiller calls for the donation to nodak outdoors, 
and once again happy anniversary you guys are grea

Spoiler92
Darrin


----------



## 870 XPRS

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for another generous donation to NodakOutdoors.


----------



## bubolc

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for all the support on the site.


----------



## drjongy

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller for a great giveaway on Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## HonkShooter

Thanks for the chance and the support Fox & Pfortmiller


----------



## DCOYNUT

Great site thanks for the good chatter! Sign me up for the goose call!


----------



## Ima870man

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller for helping with Nodak Outdoors, and keeping them the best informational site around.

Ima870man


----------



## Duck Commander

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller :lol:


----------



## muskat

Thanks to Fox and Pfortmiller for another giveaway!!


----------



## Brad Harris

Thanks for your support Fox & Pfortmiller


----------



## fish&amp;hunt

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller!


----------



## 10gagoosin

Thank you Fox & Pfortmiller for all of your support.


----------



## MnDiver

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller.


----------



## BROWNDOG

Thanks Fox and Pformiller for the support


----------



## Werker

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller.


----------



## Waterfowlerguy

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for yet another generous donation in support of the board here. Please count me in for the drawing.


----------



## stoeger

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller.


----------



## goose_killer90

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller!!!


----------



## zaconb

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Metalman

Congrads!!!


----------



## taddy1340

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller!!!


----------



## QuackerSmacker

Thanks F & P. and Congrats again to Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## TANATA

Thanks F & P for the support. Keep it up.


----------



## Goodfella

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller

Thanks for keeping this great site going.


----------



## Wood Duck

Thanks for the donation Fox and Pfortmiller!


----------



## GooseGetter

Thank You Fox & Pfortmiller


----------



## Matt Fiala

count me in, thanks Chris


----------



## leadshot

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for another chance and congrats chris on the aniversary of nodakoutdoors.


----------



## Gunner

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller.


----------



## fishunt

thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for another great Giveaway


----------



## DonkeyCart

Thanks for the giveway. Thanks F&P calls and everyone here at NoDakOutdoors.


----------



## Tonts1

Thanks to Fox & Pfortmiller for another generous donation to Nodak Outdoors


----------



## pappyhat

THANKS FOX AND PFORTMILLER FOR YOUR SUPPORT ON THIS FINE SITE. SURE WOULD LIKE TO ADD THIS CALL TO MY LANYARD TOO !!!!!


----------



## jp

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller

and happy anniversary............


----------



## BandHunter

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for the give away.. You make great products.
Bandhunter


----------



## goosehtr4life

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller. Also thx Chris for the chance..


----------



## DeltaBoy

Thanks for your continued sponsorship and look forward to celebrating many more years of success. Count me in!


----------



## snowhunter23

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller for the chance to win a snow goose call. I really want a snow goose call i always wanted one. My dad said i don't need one but i say i need one for the future. Thanks


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting

Thanks F & P! congrats again NODAKOUTDOORS


----------



## PJ

Thank You! 8)


----------



## Ref

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller


----------



## sportsman18

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors. Thanks and Congrats to you all for putting in this time for making this site great.


----------



## Trigger

Thank You Fox & Pfortmiller for another generous donation to Nodak Outdoors. Count me in Chris!

Thanks Again


----------



## Hunterda

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller!


----------



## boelke116

Great Job guys and nice calls!!!!!!!!


----------



## charles

Fox & Pfortmiller Thanks for your support.


----------



## purepower

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller, put me in :beer:


----------



## Troller1

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller. Put me in!!


----------



## mirage1

:beer: :beer: Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for the donation :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Garvdog

Thanks for the donation guys!


----------



## FACE

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## Maverick

Thanks guys and count me in.....


----------



## Madison

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller for the chance at one of your calls.. Thanks NODAK!

madison


----------



## 1700fps

Thanks F & P!!! congrats Nodak!! :beer:


----------



## Bay Fischer

Thank you Travis


----------



## SwampHunter

Please include my name and thanks to all for making this possible.


----------



## Goosehunter04

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller!


----------



## Triple B

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller!!!


----------



## bertekri

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for the opportunity! Pick me, Pick me.


----------



## Labsroc01

Thank you Fox & Pfortmiller!


----------



## Choclab

Thank you Fox & Pfortmiller!!!!!!!


----------



## pfong

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller.


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Thank you Fox & Pfortmiller!!!!!!!!!!! Woulnt be great to win the call and decoy spread too! WOW!


----------



## Burly1

Thenks Fox and Pfortmiller! Thanks Chris!
Burl


----------



## Drew W

thanx fox and pfortmiller


----------



## mr.trooper

Thank you Fox & Pfortmiller!


----------



## duxnbux

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller


----------



## get'em

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller!!


----------



## wabbithunter

Thank you Fox & Pfortmiller!


----------



## mallard

Thanks Fox&Pfortmiller!


----------



## punter

From one hunter to another, THANK YOU for your support, Fox and Pfortmiller!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## walleyes n whitetails

OOH PICK ME!!! PICK ME!!!

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for donating a call to me!!


----------



## nickle ditch

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller.


----------



## StillKillsTheOldWay

Thanks for your support Fox & Pfortmiller


----------



## beater

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller for the support of a great sight and call!!!


----------



## goose21

thanks Fox and Pfortmiller
:beer:


----------



## cranebuster

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller!!!


----------



## duketter

Thank You Fox & Pfortmiller for another generous donation to Nodak Outdoors!!!! It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Black Lab Duck Hunter

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for the donation and support for Nodak Outdoors.

Black Lab Duck Hunter


----------



## Matt_N

thanks fox & pfortmiller. thanks for the chance at a great call


----------



## CheapHunter

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller, count me in!


----------



## Brendan

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller.


----------



## Niles Short

never hurts to try again come on lucky dice!!


----------



## Ty

Thanks F&P for sponsoring on this great site.


----------



## Oxyura

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller!!


----------



## woodduckwizard

thanks guys for an awesome giveaway and the chance to win.

wdw


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for another generous donation to Nodak Outdoors!

:beer:


----------



## bullocklabradors

Thank you Fox & Pfortmiller for your generosity, and Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors!


----------



## BigDaddy

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller!


----------



## honkhntr

please sign me up!!!
Thanks,
Honk


----------



## Seein Green

sign me up, Thanks!


----------



## Draker16

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller.


----------



## zettler

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller for your support of Nodak Outdoors!


----------



## Chuck Smith

a thank you in advance fox and pfortmiller for the donation. And thanks to nodak outdoors for a great website.

Chuck :beer:


----------



## sall115

:lol: Thank Fox & Pfortmiller for bring us another call to use out in the field. I am sure it will be another great call to use on those hard to bring down geese.


----------



## huntin1

Count me in. Thank you Fox & Pfortmiller for your sponsorship of this great site.

huntin1


----------



## jerad

thanks F&P


----------



## mngooser

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller.


----------



## duckslayer

thanks Fox & Pfortmiller and nodakoutdoors!!


----------



## Water Swater

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller much appreciated!


----------



## MSG Rude

Count me in folks and thanks for the donation!


----------



## wheatleyNEB

Thanks for the opportunity guys.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

thank Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting the site.


----------



## gman

Great promo and may the best hunter win which puts me in the running.  )


----------



## MOB

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller!


----------



## gonnerman22

thanks fox and pfortmiller for all your support


----------



## mallardwacker

thanks F & P!!


----------



## sierra03

thanks fox and pfortmiller ...Good luck me


----------



## ifm

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller.


----------



## skyball

Thanks F&P! :beer:


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller!!! 8) 
Adam Toboyek


----------



## fox412

thanks Fox Pfortmiller


----------



## doubleclucker

Thanks for your continued support Fox & Pfortmiller. I have never heard of your calls before, but I listened to your goose call on line. Sounds great!


----------



## Rebel85

Thanks for sponsoring this kick web site, and beings that they're givin away free stuff that makes them even better :beer:


----------



## hunter_66

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller


----------



## woodpecker

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller


----------



## 1lessdog

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller

The Duck call is great. Thanks


----------



## Ducky_Hunter

thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for another great Giveaway


----------



## Bobby Lindsay

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller.


----------



## SnakeyJake1

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for the great giveaway!

And good goosin' to everyone this spring!!
:beer:


----------



## jp

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller.


----------



## esa7169

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller.


----------



## Niles Short

thankzzzz Fox and Pfortmiller


----------



## Chuck Smith

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller for the great give away. Give aways like this help to promote the sport and the love of the outdoors. Thanks again. :beer:


----------



## SODSUCKER

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!
THANK YOU FOX & PFORTMILLER.


----------



## jbsound

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for a great giveaway. Congrats on your anniversary. This is a great site for us fellow outdoorsmen (and women).


----------



## northdakotakid

thanks for the support!!


----------



## aupeters

Thanks a bunch Fox and Pfortmiller.


----------



## deafishunt

Thanks a bunch Fox and Pfortmiller :lol:


----------



## stolenbase

Thanks for your support and great oppurtunity! We all appreciate it  !!! -nick


----------



## goosehunting101

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller.


----------



## Skrippa

Thanks for your support Fox & Pfortmiller


----------



## Dmcgee

Thank you Fox & Pfortmiller for another generous donation to Nodak Outdoors.

:beer:


----------



## Schming21

Muchos gracias...I'm sure this call would look great on my lanyard!


----------



## WayneSherbert

Thanks F&P!


----------



## Acemallard

Thanks F and P and grats to Nodak on 3 years

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## MSG Rude

Thanks Fand P.


----------



## Jeff Lambe

Congratulations to NoDak Outdoors!! javascript:emoticon(':thumb:')

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller for your generous donation.javascript:emoticon(':beer:') :withstupid:


----------



## Chris Schulz

thanks for the chance


----------



## redlegs84

thanks for the generous donation


----------



## cooter

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller


----------



## boozer

Thank you Fox & Pfortmiller calls


----------



## WARDEN247

Thank you for the opportunity and for making such nice calls!


----------



## buckseye

It's the last day, thanks again


----------



## nightfishenmn

thankyou Fox & Pfortmiller for another generous donation 
:beer:


----------



## Travis Fox

Glenn and I would Like to thank Nodak for the opportunity to have us on there site and Wish them a Happy Aniversery!!!! Thank you all who have posted up on the call. If you have not posted you better hury up, its the last day and you will be missing out on one heck of a call. Good luck to all.
Travis and Glenn-F&P Custom Calls


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Thanks again Travis! Good timing too, the finalists have been selected and will be posted in another thread.

Thanks again to everyone who signed up.

And we've got a great duck call giveaway from F & P next month so look out for that!


----------

